# Booroola Merino - Anyone know where I can find em?



## StrawberryHouseMouse (May 23, 2009)

I live in Tennessee but will be moving soon. I was wondering where I might be able to buy some of these sheep. 

Anyone have any personal experiance with them that they would like to share?


----------

